# PVHC - North Georgia's Little Secret



## deebo (Jul 29, 2014)

I joined the Pleasant Valley Hunting Club (PVHC) Spring 2013.  In my previous club memberships and tours of other clubs, my experience has ranged from “good members, but poor hunting conditions” to “decent hunting conditions, but not entirely thrilled with the members”.  I almost had resigned myself to not finding a club with the characteristics that I was seeking – within an hour drive, plenty of land (2,000 acres plus), good members, diverse hunting geography and options, solid deer population with good management, and reasonable QDM rules that make exceptions for my kids.  That’s a lot to ask from a club.  I didn’t think I was going to find it, and I certainly did not think I would find it all in a North Georgia club.

The way I see it, there’s much more to a hunting club than the hunting itself; but without quality hunting, you just aren’t likely to experience much of the rest.  A hunting club means for me “time with my kids”.  This past year at PVHC, my kids and I racked up the memories.  Last summer and this summer, my kids and I learned more about food plots, minerals, and managing a deer population than we had ever learned before.  My son shot his first deer in November.  My daughter and I spent a December morning duck hunting in our jon boat watching the sun rise over the swamp.  Both of my older two kids were with me chasing turkeys this Spring; we’ve gotten as close as you can get but haven’t been able to close the deal yet.  After a disappointing turkey hunt a few months back, I could tell my daughter was a little down.  I stopped the truck on our way back, about a half mile from the gate.  I looked over at her in the passenger seat and asked, “You want to learn how to drive a pick-up truck?”  Her eyes got as big as saucers.  “Are you serious?”  As a 12 year old girl who has grown up in the city, I couldn’t have given her a more exciting experience that day than to teach her how to drive my pick up over the remaining half mile of dirt trail.  She never got above 5 miles an hour, but by the look of her white knuckles, you would have thought she was leading in the last lap at Talladega.  

All that is my long way of saying, I found what we were looking for at PVHC.  There is a waiting list for next season, but if you are looking for the same things that I was looking for, it would be worth your time to give our Club President a call and get your name on the list.  His contact information is below.  Best wishes to all of you reading.  Hope you find the right club for you, if you haven’t already.

PVHC Club President – Marc:  706-252-0508


----------



## jmblackw (Jul 29, 2014)

What county?


----------



## deebo (Jul 30, 2014)

*Bartow County*

The club is in Adairsville, Bartow County (just North of Cartersville).


----------



## jamully3 (Jan 1, 2015)

Are there any openings for 2015-2016? Please PM me if so. Thanks.


----------



## Reberlein4x4 (Nov 27, 2019)

deebo said:


> *Bartow County*
> 
> The club is in Adairsville, Bartow County (just North of Cartersville).



Are you by chance still a member? I tried calling him, the voicemail has a Hispanic gentlemen. I have driven by here for years hoping t speak with someone about a member ship. I would be willing to pay full membership up front. Hope to hear back from you soon. 
Thanks!


----------

